# SPURS LOSE AGAIN (mavs half game outta 3rd place)



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

LOL joe smith swatted his jumpshot at the buzzer and they lost by a point. Mavs are now a half game outta 3rd in the west. Let the mavs haters keep on hating but this team is playing the best ball in the nba right now. offensive and defensively. 8 straight wins. 4 consecutive opponents under 100. They doing the damn thing


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

You should never celebrate another teams loss.
You don't want the bad karma. :yes:
The Bucks really impressed me tonight. That was a great game.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

[email protected] karma. Whatever dude. The spurs just aint good to me. It's that simple


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> [email protected] karma. Whatever dude. The spurs just aint good to me. It's that simple


Dude, You have never heard of bad karma?

:uhoh:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, You have never heard of bad karma?
> ...


Yeah it's a Buddhist term. And it refers to a teams "flow".


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

i don't believe in karma


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> i don't believe in karma



Getting this shut down in other forum wasn't enough of a message for you.


Listen, there just aren't that many threads dedicated to mavs " hate " in truth many players on the mavs roster are on quite a few active posters favorite players. As such, this didn't warrant a double thread.


Besides what would be the point of posting it here. Everyone who posts here for the most part loves the mavs. 


Give it up.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually this thread was posted in here the same time as the others. why the hate? This is the mavs forum. you're a knicks fan. *shrugs*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Paranoid much...?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> actually this thread was posted in here the same time as the others. why the hate? This is the mavs forum. you're a knicks fan. *shrugs*



Then that actually is my point. Please read more carefully. There was no need to double post this thread, especially given the fact that you ***** and moan about hate this and hater that, and how that is wrong to do the mavs, then turn around and show the exact same attitude towards the spurs.


Regarding me being a Knicks fan. Yes, I am that's very perceptive of you. Perhaps what you failed to percieve is that I am a fan of quite a few teams, have quite a few posts in other forums. I have liked the mavs, long before you got here and probably before you even cared about them. That's why I give you the " hate"


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long before I got here? LOl I hate to tell you but i've been here for over a year and a half man. This is just a different board name for me. Maybe if you did ya homework a lil better you'd know that. I've known BEEZ for years. LOL How am I showing hate for the spurs? By posting about a game that leap frogged my team from 5th to 3rd in one day? Nope. I could care less if you agree with me posting this in here. I don't need your approval to post anywhere on this board. If you don't like it? Plenty of other threads to peep. *shrugs*


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> . I have liked the mavs, long before you got here and probably before you even cared about them. That's why I give you the " hate"


just had to respond to this again. My old board name INTELLECT was registered in NOV 2002. you got here in 2003. LOL. I live in dallas. I've been a fan of their games since I was a lil kid. I even have a signed brad davis jersey and a derek harper jersey put up somewhere. I was a fan when we were in the lottery every year and I'm a fan now. I remember guys like terry davis, doug smith, mike izzulino, walter bond, etc etc. I remember when the mavs were so deep that detlef was the 11th man off the bench. Please stop assuming stuff kid. You know noting bout me and I'd appreciate it you got off ya high horse.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> just had to respond to this again. My old board name INTELLECT was registered in NOV 2002. you got here in 2003. LOL. I live in dallas. I've been a fan of their games since I was a lil kid. I even have a signed brad davis jersey and a derek harper jersey put up somewhere. I was a fan when we were in the lottery every year and I'm a fan now. I remember guys like terry davis, doug smith, mike izzulino, walter bond, etc etc. I remember when the mavs were so deep that detlef was the 11th man off the bench. Please stop assuming stuff kid. You know noting bout me and I'd appreciate it you got off ya high horse.


Merc your a very good fan. Don't let anyone else tell you different.

If Merc didn't start threads at this board there would be nothing to talk about.
If you have a problem with him starting theads then just don't read them.
I don't see the big deal.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes my favorite team the Bucks helped out my favorite team the Mavs!!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Mavz move up second place in the MidWest.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> just had to respond to this again. My old board name INTELLECT was registered in NOV 2002. you got here in 2003. LOL. I live in dallas. I've been a fan of their games since I was a lil kid. I even have a signed brad davis jersey and a derek harper jersey put up somewhere. I was a fan when we were in the lottery every year and I'm a fan now. I remember guys like terry davis, doug smith, mike izzulino, walter bond, etc etc. I remember when the mavs were so deep that detlef was the 11th man off the bench. Please stop assuming stuff kid. You know noting bout me and I'd appreciate it you got off ya high horse.


I can tell you are INTELLECT. WHENEVER YOU MAKE A POINT YOU START TO TYPE LIKE THIS.


----------

